# Looking to replace my Onkyo 606.



## bwg707 (Mar 3, 2010)

Any suggestions? I do need a 7.1-2 amp. About the same price point and watts as a new Onk. 606. 60% movies and 40% music. I do like the Audessey calibration. I have been leaning toward the Denon 2112ci but they are hard to find. I was wondering if the Denon 2113ci would come down in price by the Xmas holidays? I have the time to wait until the end of the year. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you checked accessories4less? They have some excellent prices on their site on are often recommended here.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As Jeff said, check out A4L - they sell refurbished units and offer a 1 year warranty. Many members here have purchased from them and are very pleased with their units.

If you would like to give us some idea of what you are looking to spend, we would be more than happy to make a few recommendations for you.


----------



## bwg707 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was looking to spend about $500 to $600. That's not firm but I would like to keep it closer to $500. I will be using it in a 10'x12' space and I do have a 7.1 system and don't want to go to a 5.1. I'm kinda steering away from purchasing another Onkyo, I've been interested in the Denon 2112ci or the 2113ci,. Any comments about those units? Does anyone have any experience with those models or any Denon AVRs? I appreciate any comments or suggestions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never personally owned a Denon, but I have seen numerous good reviews of the 2112 and cannot recall any bad experiences from an HTS member.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Go for the TX-NR809 if it still available. It is a great unit, I love mine. The learning curve will be null, since you are already familiar with their units.


----------



## bwg707 (Mar 3, 2010)

spytech said:


> Go for the TX-NR809 if it still available. It is a great unit, I love mine. The learning curve will be null, since you are already familiar with their units.


Have they fixed the problem with the HDMI boards heating up and going bad? Does it still get pretty hot? I'm a little gun shy after my 606 took a dump.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bwg707 said:


> Have they fixed the problem with the HDMI boards heating up and going bad? Does it still get pretty hot? I'm a little gun shy after my 606 took a dump.


All of the bad units were recalled and pulled from shelves as far as I know - and, my 809 has never had an issue with heat. It has stayed cool even after running it for around 5-6 hours straight.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

bwg707 said:


> Have they fixed the problem with the HDMI boards heating up and going bad? Does it still get pretty hot? I'm a little gun shy after my 606 took a dump.


The HDMI board is a non-issue, at least for me. I would mention that if you leave the through mode, or the Net mode on, there will be current consumption. I leave the Net mode on for obvious reasons and it draws about 300ma. I noticed the case top slightly warm to the touch in standby mode. I installed a cabinet cooling fan behind and above the AVR and that fan runs 24/7, so no worries here. I would recommend anyone placing an AVR, or any vintage goods inside a cabinet, to also consider installing some cooling apparatus. Heat kills! I really like the 809, it has great sound and features. The only dislike I have, would be any digital inputs, would not be pushed through the analog outs. you can thank MPAA, RIAA and the like for that. The solution would be Gefen's DD 5.1 to analog converter and it's not cheap. There are others, but you have to pay attention to the fine print, as all of the cost effective units are PCM only. I run 4 Polk 70's, 6 Polk 40's, 2 Polk 505 subs, and 1 CS2 center channel. 
On another Note:
I also drive this setup with an Vinatge Sansui G-9000 that I completely rebuilt from the ground up. All boards striped to the bone and completely reworked, 1% non-magnetic resistors, Panasonic FC & FM Caps, All updated Semiconductors. I went off the deep end on it, but it sounds fantastic. Also implemented into the system is an DEQ2496, the famous BFD DSP1124p and a DBX 3BX-DS. I'll stop now........:yawn:
Have a good one..


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

BWG,

Where have you been hiding? In any case, A4Less has a Denon AVR 991 at a fantastic price. This AVR has pretty much all the bells and whistles HDMI 1.4, 7.2 channels 125 watts, etc ..., if I weren't working on computer vid I would like this upgrade.

I have an aging Denon 3805 and I find whenever I replace electronics wiring with pure copper the sound just gets better and better. From the duplex to the power fuses and out to the speakers. I have been experimenting with speaker cables the most. I am now using Kimber and I am very pleased with Denon' 125watts of sound. One day I'll get around to room damping it is only a few piano note that give me trouble with solo classics.

In any case, lots of detail and a lively natural performance from even older recordings "The Band or Van Morrison" from Pandora. I'm in love! 

Yes Denon works. :R


----------



## bwg707 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gregr said:


> BWG,
> 
> Where have you been hiding? In any case, A4Less has a Denon AVR 991 at a fantastic price. This AVR has pretty much all the bells and whistles HDMI 1.4, 7.2 channels 125 watts, etc ..., if I weren't working on computer vid I would like this upgrade.
> 
> ...


Yes I've been sort of out of touch, I got my HT system dailed in, then purchased a new car and have been spending alot of time on a car detailing forum. But anyway I purchased the Onk. 606 and didn't have any HDMI problems for 4yrs. so I thought hey maybe I'm one of the lucky ones then out of nowhere the problems started. Now It's unbearable, HD signal is constantly breaking up and standard def. is unwatchable. I've had to resort to plugging directly into my cable box to watch TV making it only able to get sound from the TV speakers. When I want to watch a Blu-ray I have to re-connect; what a hassle. I'm sort of fed-up with Onk. I keep hearing good things about the Denon's but I'm still researching. Thanks for the info. I think I'll be looking and researching the Denons until the holidays to see if they come out with any special Xmas deals. I guess I can live with switching the cables back and forth until then. I appreciate all the replies.


----------

